# Inside pipe reducer



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

O they make a PVC reducer that fits in the pipe. Trying to solve a problem for a customer. Without a jackhammer.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

plumjoe said:


> O they make a PVC reducer that fits in the pipe. Trying to solve a problem for a customer. Without a jackhammer.


 What size pipe? If it's 3" or 4" the make flanges with extra long tailpices that will go in 3" and they make them for 4". In a pinch you could use one for an inside coupling although it wouldn't meet code!:no:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=AZKYT6r-OIXD2QW7-eWvBw&ved=0CGoQ8wIwAg


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hammer drill and chisel is what I use.


----------



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

I've seen these used in the pool plumbing repair field:


http://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?cart_id=2471472.16499&product=PVC-PipeRepair-Extenders

http://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?cart_id=2471472.16499&product=PVC-Fitting-Extenders


I'm sure some here would frown upon them but they are lifesavers in certain scenarios. I have a selection on my truck for pool and solar repair


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

In Ontario we have inside pipe adapters, I know they make them in PVC for process piping, not sure for ABS or PVC sch 40.

The problem is even though the outside of the pipe is always consistent, the inside of the pipe is not, which makes a lot of states/provinces against any type of fitting that glues inside any pipe.

Personally, I'm ashamed that we allow it in Ontario, they sell w/c flanges that glue inside pipe and I HATE THEM!


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks again for all the input. Talked customer into jackhammer . I feel better with this option. Even though the inside pipe stuff you all have suggested. I am sure it works great. I told her this is the way I can warranty for sure and sleep at night. Once again thank you.


----------

